# whats a good sound to use



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I know it is or about time for coyotes to breed. What a good sound to use this time of year?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

All kidding aside Keatts... I am not good at using coyote vocalizations, I would imagine using female howls, Larry aka duckmaster just posted something about using coyote vocalizations...look through some the resent post. I am not sure why no one is posting anything? Ed aka Prairiewolf made a post awhile ago and it had some links to Rich Higgins posts, Rich has been calling and studying coyotes for many years and probably would have the answer your looking for. If you can't find anything let me know in a PM and I'll try point you I the right direction.


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I check it out


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's the link for those interested: Coyote Hunting Techniques & Tips
http://www.predatortalk.com/index.php?/topic/21123-Coyote-Hunting-Techniques-%26-Tips

Edit: looks like you have to register for another forum to see the content, FWIW.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well no one wants to give away any super duper secret sounds for this time of year? If I knew how to program my FoxPro I would try Ted Nugent... Really, it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know of any super duper secret sounds.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought I posted on this already. But no big deal. First off this is a very tough time of the year for any calling. The reason being is the coyotes are on the move and have not started denning yet. However some females have established their 3-7 mile territories in the north. In the south it much less. I dont have a specific number, However with populations of 5-10 per mile in the south and 1-3 per mile in the north I am sure you can imagine the smallness of territory size.

My routine this time of the year. I use an older Wildlife Tech KAS-2030ML caller BTW. (because the sounds are real and labeled correctly!!) I don't endorse hardly anything unless it 1) it works right from the get go or I have 200 or more yotes called into it. The WT has both and you can read my testimonial on their website. To date I have 786 yotes called in with the KAS. I take my equipment seriously. I spend to many hours each year chasing yotes not to.

I also am proficient with a Dan Thompson and Major Boddicker mouth call. I use the CrtrCall Standard. My own cow tip callers are used for pups, summer depredation calling and fur calling from October through December.

No I am going to toot my horn a little and tell you this. You can read all you want from the internet and watch guys like Randy Andersen BS movies. But I believe in consistency with calling. If 3 out of 5 stands aren't successful after I locate the evening prior I am pissed. I am so pissed I spend as much time as I can to see what went wrong. Lets face it when fur prices are above $30.00.hide a guy can make decent money calling and trapping.

OKAY...here's how I call this time of the year.

*1) Bringing in the not committed males...*

a) Start with a Young female howl...2 to three times....Then wait. If you hear a male great...if you hear a female bark or scream at you or challenge..go to step two.

b) Repeat one more young female howls after 5 minutes or so. Hit a male communicative sound either by button or mouth call immediately after the last female howl.

c) After 30 seconds or so.. If your caller has a female yodel on it....(female mating howl) turn it on and play it for 3-5 minutes...this is where you must pay attention to the hills and in front of cover as often the males will come to these and look for the yote. Most no further then 80 yards out, most will be sitting.

d. If you scan and scan again and see nothing... Either on the mouth call or e-caller do a short young male howl. If you blow the sound cut it off crisp, dont let your breath wear down as you would locating.

e, wait a few minutes. (2-4) then play a female submissive sound. I do this on mouth call mostly because I feel my can excite it a little more. But if you use an e-caller let it rip alternating high and low chirps barks and gutturals with the low and high volumes.

By the time you shut the caller off or before you should have a yote. Note: my caller is beside me and often in Iowa Ill have males so horny they'll be 5- 10 feet away. Literally. Out west they don't walk in like Iowa yotes though instead you'll get many trotters so be ready for moving shot.

*Do not bark* to stop the trotters...if you do they will be in the next county. I say this as look at the scenario we just set up. We let the countryside know a female is there. We let them know a male is there too, We let them know a female wants to pair up and maybe breed. We let them know the female might be already breeding and a male is near. IF YOU BARK TO STOP you will send the incoming yote, normally a juvenile to the next hiilside to asses the situation again. I speak because of experience on this.

*2) Getting in on territorial coyotes..those that may have a den site already.*

Okay you let out your female howls and you get a bark from a female or if you're too close maybe a challenge. Or by sign you see less tracks and then hunting coyotes. Also as you drive down the road you see scat about every 50 to 150 yards. Coyotes are notorious for making roads their territorial boundaries.

a) In this scenario let out a single male howl. The lower in tone and the shorter the better. HOWOOOOOOOO stop! Twice is enough. Then wait, and wait and wait. What you are trying to do is get the male and female to come and see who is in their country. Often they will take up 45 minutes to appear but they will appear. You just have to see them. Thats it!

If you start getting challenged. Which allot of guys do and they finally give up because they complain the female won't move. Here's a my trick that works almost everytime. Turn on your e-caller with a challege sound about 1/4 volume, Then you back away from it about 45 yards on your knees. Leaving the caller play...work around for a shot at the barker. On Youtube many years ago I posted a video called silencing the barker fi you can find it you'll see what I mean. Trust me it works.

BTW...that is one reason why I keep my caller next to me.

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome writeup Larry, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Awesome writeup Larry, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


+2 ----Great Read Thanks Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great write up Larry..........


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Larry....


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome read!


----------

